# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Onko bussialalla tulevaisuutta?

## kemkim

Joka vuosi bussiyhtiöt lakkauttavat ja yhdistelevät vuoroja Helsingin seudullakin, joka on kasvavaa aluetta. Uusien bussien tilaukset vähenevät 10 % vuosivauhtia. Bussiyritysten katteet pienenevät, polttoaineen hinta kohoaa,  matkustajamäärät ovat laskusuunnassa. Bussinkuljettajista ja bussiyhtiöiden johtoportaasta suuri osa alkaa olla kohta eläkeiässä.

Reipas polttoaineiden hinnan nousukin lisäsi pikavuoromatkoja vain muutaman prosentin. Kaupunkiliikenne on edelleen laskukierteessä. Näyttää siltä, että ainoat reitit, joilla on selviämispotentiaalia, johtavat Helsingistä säteittäin lähistön suuriin kaupunkeihin, kuten Turkuun, Tampereelle, Lahteen, Mikkeliin ja Kotkaan. Pitemmillä reiteillä, näiden kaupunkien välisillä reiteillä ja maaseutuliikenteessä on paljon hiljaisempaa.

Onko tällä alalla tulevaisuutta? Nykyisissä olosuhteissa? Mitä olosuhteiden muutoksia vaadittaisiin, että maamme teillä näkyisi jatkossakin bussiliikennettä laajassa muodossa?

----------


## kuukanko

Suomessa matkustajamäärät ovat vähentyneet viime vuosina, mutta esim. Ruotsissa kehitys on mennyt toiseen suuntaan. Täällä asiaan on varmasti vaikuttanut yksityisautoilun verojen vähentäminen laskemalla käytettynä tuotujen autojen verotusta. Joukkoliikenteen näkymät riippuvat siis hyvin paljon yhteiskunnan valitsemasta linjasta. Jos mikään muu ei muutu, niin sitten vaikutusta on lähinnä sillä, nouseeko polttoaineen hinta kansalaisten tuloja nopeammin.

----------


## moxu

Kyllä bussiliikenteellä on tulevaisuutta. Liikennöitsijöiden ja tukipolitiikasta päättävien tahojen pitäisi vain muistaa kärsivällisyys. Kyse ei ole isosta "mulle kaikki heti"-bisneksestä, vaan palvelusta, joka takaa mahdollisuuksia varsin moniin asioihin. Myös maantieteellisesti laajempaan asutukseen.
Bussiliikennöitsijänä toimimiseen kykenee vain sellainen ihmistyyppi, joka tuntee asiakkaansa toiveet ja piilotajunnan. Polttoaineen hintakehitys on aina mielenkiintoinen ja usein arvaamaton kysymys. Bussilippujen olisi kuitenkin aina oltava yksityisauton käyttökustannuksia edullisemmat. 
Näissä teemoissa on haastetta yhdelle jos toiselle.

----------


## LateZ

http://www.geting.se/viewimage.php?i...StnZN10546.jpg

Kotimainen tulevaisuus.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> http://www.geting.se/viewimage.php?i...StnZN10546.jpg
> 
> Kotimainen tulevaisuus.


Sisu / Kiitokori mallia Huippuvuoret. Valmet-moottoria myöten suomalainen erikoislinja-auto kelpasi tosiaan vientiin saakka. Sisun vahvinta alaa olivat pitkään erikoisajoneuvot tai muutoin tiettyyn markkinasegmenttiin suunnatut raskaat autot (sora-autot, puunkuljetusajoneuvoyhdistelmät yms.). Linja-autopuolella Sisu joutui nostamaan kätensä pystyyn 1980-luvulla, jolloin markkinarako katsottiin viimein liian pieneksi, jotta toiminta olisi ollut mielekästä. Tosiasiassa Vanajan ja Sisun fuusion jälkeen Sisun bussipuolen pääasiakkaina olivat enää kunnalliset liikennelaitokset ja Posti. Tästäkin aiheesta sai lukea mm. alan lehtien kolumneissa värikkäitä näkemyksiä...  :Wink:

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Paikallisbussiliikenteen osalta bussiliikenteen tulevaisuus edellyttää siirtymistä Ruotsin esikuvan mukaisiin alueellisiin joukkoliikenneviranomaisiin, joiden avulla linjastot saadaan koordinoitua tehokkaiksi ja yhteiskunnan tuki voidaan käyttää tehokkaasti palvelutason parantamiseen.

Käyttäjämäärät nousevat vain palvelutasoa parantamalla. Tähän ei yksityisillä yrityksillä nykytilanteessa ole yleensä rahkeita. Taustaongelmahan on se, että yhteiskunta ei kaavoituksella ja liikenneratkaisuilla huolehdi joukkoliikenteen edusta.

Bussiliikenteen tulevaisuus edellyttää myös sen ja raideliikenteen järkevää työnjakoa ja tähänastisesta keskinäisestä kilpailusta luopumista. 

Ilman merkittävää joukkoliikenteen kehittämistä bussilliikenne on tulevaisuudessakin auringonlaskun ala. Autoverotuksen ja polttoaineen hinnan nousu eivät asiaa muuksi muuta.

Uskoisin, että nk. keskisuurten kaupunkien liikenteessä joukkoliikenteen matkustajamäärät ovat nostettavissa noin kaksinkertaisiksi bussiliikennettä kehittämällä pohjoismaisten parhaiden käytäntöjen mukaisesti:
- Seudullinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen ja yhteistariffi
- Tehokkaat, teli- tai nivelbussein liikennöitävät runkolinjat (vrt Jönköping, Lund, Kristiansand)
- Joukkoliikenteen etuudet ja omat kaistat ruuhkautuvissa kohteissa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Käyttäjämäärät nousevat vain palvelutasoa parantamalla. Tähän ei yksityisillä yrityksillä nykytilanteessa ole yleensä rahkeita. Taustaongelmahan on se, että yhteiskunta ei kaavoituksella ja liikenneratkaisuilla huolehdi joukkoliikenteen edusta.


Tuo on valitettavan totta. Muutos edellyttäisi merkittävää ajattelutavan uudistusta kuntien päätköksentekokoneistoissa. Ainakin minusta tuntuu siltä, että kunnissa ollaan erittäin tietämättömiä asioiden suhteen. Ei ymmärretä, että järkevästi toteutettu yhdyskuntarakenne ja hyvin toimiva julkinen liikenne korkeine käyttöasteineen on sekä ympäristön että kokonaistalouden kannalta edullisin ratkaisu. Jostain syystä kuvitellaan, että aktiiviväestön ehdoton tavoite on liikkua omalla autolla kaikki matkat ja joukkoliikenteen rooliksi jäisi nk. pakkomatkustajien kuljettaminen kouluihin ja terveyskeskuksiin yms. palveluihin.

----------

